# A forest of Finials



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Greetings:
Recently my grandson graduated from carpenter apprenticeship so he hustles out and buys a table saw and a miter saw. there wasn't space at his parent's house ( he's single) so I offered to store them in my workshop if I could use them (crafty huh?) Anytime he wants he comes and uses them. He's making a bed for himself out of pine so there's lots of scraps 2x2 by 6 inches.
So I decided to make some finials for practice and fun. I just let my instincts run wild and made a lot of shapes. Then I made a little bowl, then I got real brave and made a goblet. The pine is real easy to work.
I also finished a finial for the bowl that my wife liked and put a dib on the top.
It's one that comes from my childhood. Dibs are small clay balls that we used to plal along with alleys, smokies, glassies & some with other patterns in them


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Some very nice spindle work there Mo! What are you tools of choice on these?

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Maurice said:


> Greetings:
> Recently my grandson graduated from carpenter apprenticeship so he hustles out and buys a table saw and a miter saw. there wasn't space at his parent's house ( he's single) so I offered to store them in my workshop if I could use them (crafty huh?) Anytime he wants he comes and uses them. He's making a bed for himself out of pine so there's lots of scraps 2x2 by 6 inches.
> So I decided to make some finials for practice and fun. I just let my instincts run wild and made a lot of shapes. Then I made a little bowl, then I got real brave and made a goblet. The pine is real easy to work.
> I also finished a finial for the bowl that my wife liked and put a dib on the top.
> It's one that comes from my childhood. Dibs are small clay balls that we used to plal along with alleys, smokies, glassies & some with other patterns in them


You made all of those with a Table saw and Miter saw??  

Nice finials!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There was me thinking that you couldn't just stick a piece of wood in a lathe and doodle.
I know that it was a long time ago that you were taught hand skills at dental school, but boy have you honed those skills, exquisite pieces. How about a photo-shoot in the near future?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I knew I should have checked my wording!
But I did square the ends with the miter saw first.
I really do have a lathe  
Mo


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Photo shoot*



harrysin said:


> There was me thinking that you couldn't just stick a piece of wood in a lathe and doodle.
> I know that it was a long time ago that you were taught hand skills at dental school, but boy have you honed those skills, exquisite pieces. How about a photo-shoot in the near future?


Y' have to be over 75 to be able to doodle from your imagination
Helps to have a sharp chisel too.
What kind of a photo shoot would you suggest?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Maurice said:


> I knew I should have checked my wording!
> But I did square the ends with the miter saw first.
> I really do have a lathe
> Mo


I kinda figured you used a lathe... but I just had to ask!  

Y'never know... you could have a famous jig called "The Table Saw Turning Jig" :sold:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> I kinda figured you used a lathe... but I just had to ask!
> 
> Y'never know... you could have a famous jig called "The Table Saw Turning Jig" :sold:


Well, they do mount routers on table saws, I bet shopsmith could do it


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

challagan said:


> Some very nice spindle work there Mo! What are you tools of choice on these?
> 
> Corey


I used a 1/2 inch skew for the deep cuts, a 3/4 and 1/2 inch gouge for most of it, a 1/2 inch bowl gouge for hollowing and for fine finish inside I have a Sorby Termite and lotsa sandpaper  . The last two I bought recently. A while back, someone on the forum mentioned the Termite so I looked it up on Busy Bee Tools and was horrified by the price. 
then, one day BB had it on sale for $98 so I held my nose and blew the budget. Sure glad I did....It's terrific! :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent, are you talking about the One Way Termite hollowing tool? 
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12077

This one has been on my list for awhile!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice, a few shots showing the various stages during the making and showing the particular tool being used. Harry


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

challagan said:


> Excellent, are you talking about the One Way Termite hollowing tool?
> http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12077
> 
> This one has been on my list for awhile!
> ...


Yep, that's the one.
It's great. :sold: 
Mo.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Photo shoot?*



harrysin said:


> Maurice, a few shots showing the various stages during the making and showing the particular tool being used. Harry


Hi Harry:
This is my first go at a shoot so bear with me.
The captions tell the story.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Maurice said:


> Hi Harry:
> This is my first go at a shoot so bear with me.
> The captions tell the story.


Very nice Mo...

That Termite looks like a very good/cool tool!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Mo! Got to get me one of those Termites. Been on the list for a while. have you tried using it on the outside profiles? If so did it catch a lot? 

corey


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Photo shoot*



Maurice said:


> Hi Harry:
> This is my first go at a shoot so bear with me.
> The captions tell the story.


You can never escape the "oops" factor!
The last pic wasn't the om\ne I intended, this one is  
Mo


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Maurice, that's exactly what I had in mind, however, I hope it's just the first of many. Re-dust collection, in spite of having a shop vac. and a two bag 1hp. dust collector, every few weeks I have to resort to you're method of clean-up.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Dust*



harrysin said:


> Thank you Maurice, that's exactly what I had in mind, however, I hope it's just the first of many. Re-dust collection, in spite of having a shop vac. and a two bag 1hp. dust collector, every few weeks I have to resort to you're method of clean-up.


I do have a DC system also but haven't had time to hook it up to my lathe yet.
Having too much fun turning!
Mo.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Termite*



challagan said:


> Very nice Mo! Got to get me one of those Termites. Been on the list for a while. have you tried using it on the outside profiles? If so did it catch a lot?
> 
> corey


Hi Corey:
I hadn't really thought of that till you asked. Good question.
So I tried it today and it works equally as well outside as inside.
It will catch in both places if you don't hold it at the right angle. I mean the angle of the head not the angle of the shaft You are supposed to hold the head so that you can't see through the hole. If the angle isn't quite right it will chatter then maybe grab. When correctly held you get a nice even hiss and it cuts real smoothe. You get the feel after a while and rotate the head to get the optimum cut.
Mo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet Mo and it looks to be a cinch to sharpen. Who would think that you could use your router table to sharpen the thing!

Corey


----------

